# Talking Bucky Skulls



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

O.K. So everyone is working on three axis skulls this year. I'm a little behind, having just discovered this forum after last Halloween.

These guys are a good baby step for me. I hope to get the three-axis tpe mastered too.

Thanks, Scary Terry, for the how-to.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow really good for your first try..
funny to 
good job


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very Nice Job. I really like those i cant wait to see what you do next .


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL! Nicely done.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I LOVE talking skulls! And these are no exception..nicely done!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

I gotta confess a little secret a bit early
We are releasing a foam skull designed for just this at MHC (Yes Barry I will call today).

Internally it has 4 surfaces squared off for mounting servos easy, a squared off and beefed up flange mount area for the multi-axis neck mount with knock out (if you choose to mount servos in chest and run cables ), brass sleeve hinged jaw, and eyes sockets designed to provide for inserting artificial eyes.

Externally it is almost identical to a standard bucky skull, except the Jaw connections are beefed up for the hinge (sleeve style), the neck junction area is beefed up for the 3 axis connection, the nose is filled some (for molding purposes (and helps in corpsing)) as are the eye sockets.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Great Job!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job!


----------

